# ...automator...



## Goliath (18 Septembre 2007)

Hello la trib&#249;!   

...j'ai toujours &#233;t&#233; &#233;bloui par ce qu'Automator peut faire, mais franchement je perds plus de temps &#224; essayer de cr&#233;er et comprendre "ces" automatismes qu'&#224; les utiliser vraiment...

...voil&#224;, j'essaye de rajouter une phrase apr&#232;s chaque nom de fichier qui se trouve sur un cd grav&#233;... ...si quelqu'un a la formule magique... ...s&#251;rement &#231;a doit &#234;tre con comme tout (... comme la lune...)... ...grrrrr.... ...la cervelle vieillit... ...pas la peau


----------



## zacromatafalgar (18 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

Il n'est pas possible de modifier les noms des fichiers contenus dans un cd


----------



## koeklin (18 Septembre 2007)

Ça doit être tellement con que je pense que c'est même impossible...
tu ne peux changer le nom d'un dossier sur un CD gravé à moins de l'importer de modifier le nom de ses dossiers et de  regraver un nouveau CD...
Pas simple...


----------



## Goliath (18 Septembre 2007)

...

...chaque nom de fichier qui se trouve sur le cd grav&#233; ne doit pas se trouver sur le cd mais sur simple fichier texte ailleurs que le cd grav&#233;...

...je me suis mal exprim&#233;...


----------



## koeklin (18 Septembre 2007)

des alias?


----------



## Goliath (21 Septembre 2007)

koeklin a dit:


> des alias?



...au fait voilà, je vais être plus précis. J'ai plusieurs cd de stock photo et je dois simplement recopier les intitulés des séries autre part sur mon disque dur en rajoutant un mot après l'intitulé, dans le style: AV IL155 Groups & crowds (qui est l'intitulé qui se trouve sur mon cd avec toute la série de photos) et recopier juste l'intitulé AV IL155 Groups & crowds (sans les photos donc) avec en plus un rajout de mot (par exemple: personnages). Donc cela donnerait AV IL155 Groups & crowds_personnages. 
Oui donc cela peut très bien être un alias mais avec un rajout d'un mot...


----------



## zacromatafalgar (21 Septembre 2007)

Où peut être récupéré l'intitulé, est-ce le nom du cd ou le nom d'un dossier contenant les photos ?


----------



## Goliath (21 Septembre 2007)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Où peut être récupéré l'intitulé, est-ce le nom du cd ou le nom d'un dossier contenant les photos ?



...c'est le nom du dossier contenant les photos... ...le dossier se trouve gravé sur le dvd, il y a plusieurs dossiers avec différents intitulés...


----------



## usurp (21 Septembre 2007)

Bjr

Avec Automator essaye d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a, qui peut &#234;tre am&#233;lior&#233;, je ne suis pas un pro d'automator

1 - demander les &#233;l&#233;ment du Finder avec type dossiers --> tu selectionneras ton CD ou DVD
2 - Obtenir le contenu de dossier
3 - cr&#233;er un fichier texte --> il te cr&#233;era un fichier texte avec liste des dossiers de ton CD

Probl&#232;me : il te donnera les noms avec le chemin de fichier (donc /Volumes/+nom du cd )
Il faut ouvrir ton fichier texte dans un &#233;diteur de texte et faire remplacer /Volumes/... par "rien" ou par les mots que tu veux rajouter

--usurp--


----------



## Goliath (21 Septembre 2007)

usurp a dit:


> Bjr
> 
> Avec Automator essaye déjà ça, qui peut être amélioré, je ne suis pas un pro d'automator
> 
> ...




...hmm...c'est pas vraiment ça...  ...cela revient à devoir copier le contenu du fichier txt dans l'intitulé d'un dossier vide que j'aurais crée auparavant et en plus je dois rajouter le mot... c'est pas ça... merci en tout cas...


----------



## zacromatafalgar (21 Septembre 2007)

J'ai fait un petit droplet qui liste les dossiers du cd et qui, pour chaque dossier, te demande de saisir le mot à rajouter puis écrit tout ça dans un fichier texte sur le bureau

Est ce que ça correspond à tes attentes ?


----------



## usurp (21 Septembre 2007)

Goliath a dit:


> ...cela revient à devoir copier le contenu du fichier txt dans l'intitulé d'un dossier vide que j'aurais crée auparavant et en plus je dois rajouter le mot...



Moi pas comprendre  
Moi ça me donne un fichier texte avec liste de mes noms de dossiers

Je pense que le script de zacromatafalgar répond en tout cas mieux à ta demande

ça merite un coup de boule  

--usurp--


----------



## zacromatafalgar (21 Septembre 2007)

usurp a dit:


> ça merite un coup de boule
> 
> --usurp--



Merci


----------



## Goliath (21 Septembre 2007)

usurp a dit:


> Moi pas comprendre
> Moi ça me donne un fichier texte avec liste de mes noms de dossiers
> 
> Je pense que le script de zacromatafalgar répond en tout cas mieux à ta demande
> ...



...idem, chez moi aussi... ...au fait les noms qui se trouvent dans le fichier texte devraient être les intitulés d'un alias ou d'un simple fichier texte...


----------



## zacromatafalgar (22 Septembre 2007)

Goliath a dit:


> ...idem, chez moi aussi... ...au fait les noms qui se trouvent dans le fichier texte devraient être les intitulés d'un alias ou d'un simple fichier texte...



Le script que je t'ai fait ne convient pas ? Quelles sont les modifications à y apporter ?


----------



## usurp (22 Septembre 2007)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Le script que je t'ai fait ne convient pas ? Quelles sont les modifications à y apporter ?


 
Je crois que c'est la demande qui est confuse



Goliath a dit:


> (...) J'ai plusieurs cd de stock photo et je dois simplement recopier les intitulés des séries autre part sur mon disque dur en rajoutant un mot après l'intitulé (...)


 
C'est bien ce que fait le script proposé par *zacromatafalgar* : récuperer les noms des dossiers (les "intitulés") du CD avec possibilité d'ajouter un mot après.



Goliath a dit:


> (...)au fait les noms qui se trouvent dans le fichier texte devraient être les intitulés d'un alias ou d'un simple fichier texte


   

Tu voudrais que ce soit des liens pointant vers les dossiers du CD ?
Suis perdu 

--usurp--


----------



## Goliath (23 Septembre 2007)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Le script que je t'ai fait ne convient pas ? Quelles sont les modifications à y apporter ?



...c'est les noms qui se trouvent DANS le fichier texte qui doivent être les intitulés d'un alias ou d'un simple fichier texte...


----------



## Goliath (24 Septembre 2007)

...bon ben apparemment je vais devoir faire ça à la main... perso je pense que mes explications sont claires...


----------



## zacromatafalgar (24 Septembre 2007)

Goliath a dit:


> ...bon ben apparemment je vais devoir faire ça à la main... perso je pense que mes explications sont claires...



Ben non pas vraiment mais bon je t'ai fait un nouveau droplet qui en plus te crée un alias sur le bureau avec le nom du dossier + le mot saisi


----------



## Goliath (24 Septembre 2007)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Ben non pas vraiment mais bon je t'ai fait un nouveau droplet qui en plus te crée un alias sur le bureau avec le nom du dossier + le mot saisi



...top...merci!


----------



## Goliath (27 Septembre 2007)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Ben non pas vraiment mais bon je t'ai fait un nouveau droplet qui en plus te crée un alias sur le bureau avec le nom du dossier + le mot saisi



...bon, je n'ai pas vraiment envie d'abuser mais je me lance...! 

... il te serai possible de faire la même chose, mais l'intitulé doit être l'intitulé d'un fichier .txt...  ...j'en profite je le sais... 


... va falloir m'y mettre aux pur/scripts...


----------



## zacromatafalgar (27 Septembre 2007)

Si j'ai bien compris, il faudrait créer en plus un fichier texte nommé avec le nom du dossier plus le mot qui va bien, c'est ça ?


----------



## Goliath (27 Septembre 2007)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, il faudrait créer en plus un fichier texte nommé avec le nom du dossier plus le mot qui va bien, c'est ça ?



...pas en plus,

...imagine un fichier .txt (vide) avec un intitulé qui  est "le nom du dossier + le mot saisi"...

...cela reprend exactement ce que t'as déjà fait sauf que ce n'est pas un alias d'un dossier...



  

... souvent c'est parce qu'on s'exprime mal qu'on se comprend mal...


----------



## zacromatafalgar (27 Septembre 2007)

Comme ceci ?


----------



## Goliath (27 Septembre 2007)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Comme ceci ?



...campione!!!!    ...comme quoi...


...merci! 


...bon, là je vais me faire lancer des tomates...  ou des oeux...

...sans extension .txt?


----------



## zacromatafalgar (27 Septembre 2007)

Goliath a dit:


> ...sans extension .txt?



C'est possible mais cela ne va pas changer grand chose

Tu peux le faire toi même en déposant l'application sur l'éditeur de script que tu trouveras dans le dossier Applescript du dossier Applications.
Une fois le code affiché, il te suffira de remplacer 

```
(theName & "_" & textRet & ".txt")
```
par 
	
	



```
(theName & "_" & textRet)
```
et voilà, tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème


----------



## Goliath (27 Septembre 2007)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> C'est possible mais cela ne va pas changer grand chose&#8230;
> 
> Tu peux le faire toi m&#234;me en d&#233;posant l'application sur l'&#233;diteur de script que tu trouveras dans le dossier Applescript du dossier Applications.
> Une fois le code affich&#233;, il te suffira de remplacer
> ...



... merci! +  

...on oubli ou on ne connait pas assez cette application...


----------

